# LFG in DC/Silver Spring area



## nescopek (Dec 5, 2011)

Recently moved to Silver Spring from the Boston area and had to leave my gaming group behind.  I'm most excited about playing D&D 4E, but I'm open to playing other games as well.  In the past I've played and enjoyed D&D 3.x, Shadowrun, Conan and  Dark Heresy*.


Eric


* Also, Marvel Super Heroes, Mechwarrior, earlier D&D editions, but that was 15-20 years ago


----------



## Matt James (Dec 5, 2011)

Double Tap...


----------



## Matt James (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi Erik,

There is a ton of stuff going on in the DC area and a massive LFR following. You can find weekly games and other stuff through a group that manages a ton of the games (The Gamers' Syndicate): synDCon - The Washington DC Area's Premiere Gaming Convention

There is a Yahoo! RPGA group as well where a ton of traffic happens for LFR games, etc... The group is under: RPGA-DC@yahoogroups.com on Yahoo! Groups.

Also, Loremaster.org has a ton of local members to the DC area and you can be  sure to find a game there as well.


----------



## nescopek (Dec 6, 2011)

Awesome!  Thanks for the leads.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Dec 7, 2011)

Welcome to the area, Eric!

There are a number folks on the other side of the Capitol Beltway (arlington/alexandria) that have games going, if you don't mind the commute.


----------

